# Ivan Yevstafyevich Khandoshkin (1747 - 1804)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ukrainian Cossack violinist & composer

IVAN KHANDOSHKIN- Concerto for Viola & Orchestra Rudolf Barshai









1st movement




2nd movement




3rd movement





Victor de Almedia plays Variations on a Russian Song of Love by Ivan Khandoshkin















Khandoshkin - Violin Sonata No. 3 in D major, Op. 3 No. 3















Khandoshkin - Violin Sonata in D Major









I




II




III





Sensitive Aria (Ivan Khandoshkin) - Plamen Petrov


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ivan Khandoshkin. Variations for two violins op. 1 № 1 Vladimir Shulyakovskiy Snr. and Jr.




















I. Khandoshkin "Variations on Old Russian Songs"






Khandoshkin - Six Russian Songs - Little Dove, Why do you Sit So Sadly






Khandoshkin - Six Russian Songs - Is This My Fate






Khandoshkin - Six Russian Songs - Along this Bridge






Khandoshkin - Six Russian Songs - Once I Was a Young Man






Khandoshkin - Six Russian Songs - What Happened and Why






Ivan Khandoshkin (1747-1804) Violin#23. Иван Хандошкин Песня Strings Evah Pirazzi















Canzona Concerto for viola, I. Khandoshkin















I.Y.Khandoshkin, the song "Oh, my dear mother", Erarta, 12.09.2013, A.Kalinina - Classical Violin















I.Y.Khandoshkin, Sonata Nr.2 from 'Trois Sonates pour le Violon seul', op.3, A.Kalinina - Violin


----------

